# Looking At An Oil Burner Now



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking at oil burners now. My Dodge needs a new engine, new tranny, new transfer case, and the front end is in need of some major work. It is still running, but for how long I don't know. So I am looking to dump that on some unsuspecting dealer and get myself a new 2010 3500HD Silverado. I found one at a local dealer that is the metallic black that I want and has an 8 foot bed, built in navigation and four doors. I am playing hardball with the dealer right now trying to get them down on the price, or throw in the chrome side steps, spray in bedliner and remote start. I am getting somewhere with them, but until I am driving it. I don't believe anything they say until it is on paper.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with the negotiations!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck with the search. I sent you a PM.

Jim


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Good luck! There are definately some deals out there. I too spent all last week shopping for a new Superduty diesel. Roughly 10 grand off with "X plan" and rebates. So close. "A plan" wouldve got me there. I'm thinking this fall maybe a 2011 6.7 F250. But if the rebates on the 2010 get any sillier then maybe sooner.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm looking also, and also thinking about a 2500 Silverado. Started talking to the dealer about a 2010, but the Chevy web site now has some limited info on the 2011's. Sounds like they are really kicking up the tow ratings. New diesel sounds like a real ground-pounder. I heard somewhere the 6.0 with gain a few ponies and torque also. Would love the diesel - but I'm probably too cheap to part with the extra $$. I wish they would publish complete tow ratings and capacities somewhere.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Good luck! There are definately some deals out there. I too spent all last week shopping for a new Superduty diesel. Roughly 10 grand off with "X plan" and rebates. So close. "A plan" wouldve got me there. I'm thinking this fall maybe a 2011 6.7 F250. But if the rebates on the 2010 get any sillier then maybe sooner.


I might know of one that is available....


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

RWRiley said:


> I'm looking also, and also thinking about a 2500 Silverado. Started talking to the dealer about a 2010, but the Chevy web site now has some limited info on the 2011's. Sounds like they are really kicking up the tow ratings. New diesel sounds like a real ground-pounder. I heard somewhere the 6.0 with gain a few ponies and torque also. Would love the diesel - but I'm probably too cheap to part with the extra $$. I wish they would publish complete tow ratings and capacities somewhere.


They are upping the HP and TQ ratings. But they are also adding more emission equipment. 2011 models will have an Urea tank to help minimize the emissions. Not a big deal really, except its more maintenance you will be required to keep up with. I would get a 2010 or earlier if it were me. If the added HP is really an issue you could add a tuner and exhaust and be done. Thats what I did anyway.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Good luck! There are definately some deals out there. I too spent all last week shopping for a new Superduty diesel. Roughly 10 grand off with "X plan" and rebates. So close. "A plan" wouldve got me there. I'm thinking this fall maybe a 2011 6.7 F250. But if the rebates on the 2010 get any sillier then maybe sooner.


I might know of one that is available....
[/quote]

You do? Is it a nice one?









(As difficult as it is I'm still trying to hold off 8-12 months. And I dont feel like selling mine privately. I'd rather trade it in and get the savings on the sales tax credit)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Try this on for size. Go to the dealer that has the truck you want. Copy down the VIN number or better yet, take a picture of the window sticker with a digital camera with decent resolution. Go to www.chevrolet.com. At the top of the page is a locate a vehicle link. Search your area and find the truck using the VIN number in hand. Print out the info on the truck and take it to another Chevy dealer in the area. Tell them you are interested in it and see if they will negotiate with you. If there price is better than the first dealer act interested and ask if they can get it. They will send out a message to the dealer with the truck stating they are interested in obtaining the truck from them. When the dealer with the truck sees that someone else wants it, they may negotiate a better price with you to get the sale. Act really disinterested to work them down. One way or another, you should be able to get one of them to work with you.

It worked for me except the truck I wanted was about 200 miles away. I found it on the locate a vehicle page and then negotiated with two local dealers until I got the deal I wanted. Me dealer traded a truck on their lot for the one I wanted and had someone pick it up for me. I had it four days after I negotiated the price with them.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Smooth, Fulminator. You paid fair market value, and that's what a buyer and seller decide between them. They won't sell it for a loss, believe me. They are still making a profit, but just maybe not as much as from the next buyer that walks in.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

All I wanted was fair trade in value and a dealer that was willing to work with me. The first dealer thought they had me where they wanted me. They tried to get my trade for less than I was willing to take and wouldn't work with me price of the new truck. The second dealer is about 15 miles away but had a better price, fair trade in value, a much better reputation, better service department and I paid almost a percent less in sales tax with them.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Try this on for size. Go to the dealer that has the truck you want. Copy down the VIN number or better yet, take a picture of the window sticker with a digital camera with decent resolution. Go to www.chevrolet.com. At the top of the page is a locate a vehicle link. Search your area and find the truck using the VIN number in hand. Print out the info on the truck and take it to another Chevy dealer in the area. Tell them you are interested in it and see if they will negotiate with you. If there price is better than the first dealer act interested and ask if they can get it. They will send out a message to the dealer with the truck stating they are interested in obtaining the truck from them. When the dealer with the truck sees that someone else wants it, they may negotiate a better price with you to get the sale. Act really disinterested to work them down. One way or another, you should be able to get one of them to work with you.
> 
> It worked for me except the truck I wanted was about 200 miles away. I found it on the locate a vehicle page and then negotiated with two local dealers until I got the deal I wanted. Me dealer traded a truck on their lot for the one I wanted and had someone pick it up for me. I had it four days after I negotiated the price with them.


My boss did this last year and saved 2K on the same truck by buying it from a different dealer. James


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have three dealers working with me on the same truck that is at one of them. The other two are already pushing the other dealer that they want to bring it in to their lot because they have an interested buyer. I am aware of the new emissions and upping the HP and torque. I am looking new just because I have money on my GM card to put towards a new vehicle, but I am considering used as well, but if it is going to be used I want it to be older before the emissions got really out of hand. Not to mention if it is used and out of warranty I can work my programming magic on it, and change out the exhaust. I am looking at an 04 3500 dually as well that is fully loaded and is the 6 speed manual that I would like to have. That truck has only 35,000 miles on it and I know the previous owner. He used it for towing his gooseneck horse trailer on weekends. It has always been garaged and is the manual 4wd that I prefer over the pushbutton 4wd that most have.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

outback loft said:


> I have three dealers working with me on the same truck that is at one of them. The other two are already pushing the other dealer that they want to bring it in to their lot because they have an interested buyer. I am aware of the new emissions and upping the HP and torque. I am looking new just because I have money on my GM card to put towards a new vehicle, but I am considering used as well, but if it is going to be used I want it to be older before the emissions got really out of hand. Not to mention if it is used and out of warranty I can work my programming magic on it, and change out the exhaust. I am looking at an 04 3500 dually as well that is fully loaded and is the 6 speed manual that I would like to have. That truck has only 35,000 miles on it and I know the previous owner. He used it for towing his gooseneck horse trailer on weekends. It has always been garaged and is the manual 4wd that I prefer over the pushbutton 4wd that most have.


Sounds like you may have found what you really want in that 04. Sounds like great truck if the dealers don't kill each other for your sale.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> I have three dealers working with me on the same truck that is at one of them. The other two are already pushing the other dealer that they want to bring it in to their lot because they have an interested buyer. I am aware of the new emissions and upping the HP and torque. I am looking new just because I have money on my GM card to put towards a new vehicle, but I am considering used as well, but if it is going to be used I want it to be older before the emissions got really out of hand. Not to mention if it is used and out of warranty I can work my programming magic on it, and change out the exhaust. I am looking at an 04 3500 dually as well that is fully loaded and is the 6 speed manual that I would like to have. That truck has only 35,000 miles on it and I know the previous owner. He used it for towing his gooseneck horse trailer on weekends. It has always been garaged and is the manual 4wd that I prefer over the pushbutton 4wd that most have.


Sounds like you may have found what you really want in that 04. Sounds like great truck if the dealers don't kill each other for your sale.

Good luck, Jim
[/quote]

It is good when they kill themselves over the sale. I like it that way, I am not an easy sale, and if you say the wrong thing, or do something that just rubs me the wrong way I will walk. I have done this already on a few vehicles I was working on.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

It is good when they kill themselves over the sale. I like it that way, I am not an easy sale, and if you say the wrong thing, or do something that just rubs me the wrong way I will walk. I have done this already on a few vehicles I was working on.
[/quote]

Good for you. It is your money they want and you have worked hard for it.

Jim


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well so far none of the dealers have really killed themselves over the deal, they are all within $500 of each other, and they have still not hit the mark that I am looking for. So right now I am heading out to put my burb back on the road. (now that I have freshly painted it) It is an 87 2500, 454 fuel injected. It is a tow beast and will probably become my tow vehicle and my truck will become my work vehicle.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That is old school muscle right there. Very nice.

Pics??

Jim


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> That is old school muscle right there. Very nice.
> 
> Pics??
> 
> Jim


I have it at my shop and keep forgetting to bring the camera down with me. I just airbrushed some graphics on the back doors too. I do have a before picture though. It wasn't in bad shape, and didn't need the paint, I just was not a big fan of the colors.

It is now dark metallic red and metallic black. I somewhat followed the original paint lines, but made a few changes so things followed through better.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that body looks clean for 23 years old!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats great. Cant wait to see the new paint job. I bet it really look sharp and that ol big block pulls like a moose.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thats great. Cant wait to see the new paint job. I bet it really look sharp and that ol big block pulls like a moose.


It pulls very well. I used to pull my boat with it which was a 29' SeaRay. It towed that very well and it was a nice ride while towing as well.


----------

